# Crappie Fishing in a Creek water temps 41F



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

The weather is starting to reach optimal temperature here in Southeast Ohio. With that being said I wanted to give a small creek a shot near my house and see if the fish were starting to wake up. All fish were marked in the 6-7 foot range in the deep holes. I had live minnows on slip bobber but they wanted to eat my 4" swimbait. I will never truly understand fish but at least I got into some action this early! I am pumped for the season and can smell the drag ripping off my spool already!


----------



## Kopfjager (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm taking dad out fishing Monday or Tuesday depending on the weather. Trying to decide where to go. We're 5 minutes from Dillon but Blue Rock and the river are options too. We're looking for a mess of crappie.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Kopfjager said:


> I'm taking dad out fishing Monday or Tuesday depending on the weather. Trying to decide where to go. We're 5 minutes from Dillon but Blue Rock and the river are options too. We're looking for a mess of crappie.


The spawn should be dang close if not already.. water temps should be hovering around 45-50 degrees pretty much everywhere in Ohio.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> The spawn should be dang close if not already.. water temps should be hovering around 45-50 degrees pretty much everywhere in Ohio.


Was in an East Ohio creek yesterday and the water temp was 42, main river was 40. Still too cold at night. Crappie spawn is still weeks away. White bass will run before the crappie spawn.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya i agree. Still a few weeks out from crappie spawn. Mid April to mid may seems to be the norm.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

But still not to early to check those spawning areas out. Might get lucky an find them. They don't all spawn at the same time.


----------

